# Best projection haunt Ever



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

This is amazing!
Check it out!
I wonder how he had it all set up?


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I've met him and he did a class at our annual Haunter's gathering about how he did it. The entire thing is projected from a single projector which is located in his neighbor's yard across the street.

On his computer, he created multiple movies of himself and his family members (he is the face of all 5 pumpkins and the skeleton and the giant eye and the mouth) and used various masking techniques to make them look the way he wanted.

He also made a computer model of his house to figure out what his boundaries were for projecting images. He then combined all the little movies into one big movie using Adobe AfterEffects I think. I can't remember for sure what software he used.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow man, the time it took to do that must have been soooo long. I dont think I could ever achieve that. What a job.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Does he have a web site?


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Incredible!

I almost wish I hadn't seen it because now my idea of projecting "haunted paintings" on the garage doesn't sound so great anymore.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> Does he have a web site?


Heres a link...
http://haunts.batesbunch.com/


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the site!

Trex - do it anyway. What are the chances of anybody else seeing your haunt that have stumbled across this?

Just see how much fun you can have with it!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if you could put a projector inside the garage, and project it on the back side of a sheer drapery....and NOT get a direct view of the projector bulb?

I have been meaning to try this and this year might be the year. It is just not possible for me to project directly onto the sheet from the street....I get almost 1,000 ToT's each year and they would trample anything anywhere near the street.


----------



## The Juggerhaunt (Apr 12, 2007)

thats cool how it done so realistic


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

arcuhtek said:


> Does anyone know if you could put a projector inside the garage, and project it on the back side of a sheer drapery....and NOT get a direct view of the projector bulb?
> 
> I have been meaning to try this and this year might be the year. It is just not possible for me to project directly onto the sheet from the street....I get almost 1,000 ToT's each year and they would trample anything anywhere near the street.


You need to elevate the projector so that it's not pointing directly at the drapery. Most projectors have a setting that asks where the projector is located in relation to the screen (ie. hanging from the ceiling, on a desk, etc.) This setting will automatically adjust the image to compensate for the projection angle. Keep in mind that your image will be backwards since a projector image is intended to be viewed as a reflection, not a refraction. This is important if your image has any words or lettering.


----------

